# New Lightroom HDR



## jaayres20 (Apr 22, 2015)

Not a big time HDR guy, but the new HDR merge in Lightroom CC is really nice and works exactly better than anything I have used in the past. It basically takes a bunch of RAW files and makes a new raw file with all the tonal range you would ever need. No photoshop needed. I did this quick test this morning and liked the results. Because I was in a hurry I had to do it hand held and used a high shutter speed 1/250 at f/5. I just went through ISO 50, 100, 200, 400, 800, 1600, 3200, and 6400 so the IQ is not as good as it could have been, but it still turned out great. Can't wait until I can used it with the 5DSr and a tripod. For some reason it looks terrible until you click on the image.


----------



## InterMurph (Apr 22, 2015)

That is very interesting; when I click on your image, I get a larger version in a pop-up window, and that one looks quite different from the one in your original post!

I appreciate the convenience of the new HDR and panorama tools in Lightroom. I have used the Photoshop support for these extensively, and I look forward to maintaining full editing capabilities after a merge.


----------



## m (Apr 22, 2015)

thank you for sharing


----------



## gsealy (Apr 22, 2015)

InterMurph said:


> That is very interesting; when I click on your image, I get a larger version in a pop-up window, and that one looks quite different from the one in your original post!
> 
> I appreciate the convenience of the new HDR and panorama tools in Lightroom. I have used the Photoshop support for these extensively, and I look forward to maintaining full editing capabilities after a merge.



Yes, the shadow areas have more exposure in the popup.


----------



## jaayres20 (Apr 22, 2015)

This will open up so many possibilities for landscape photographers. I know it was possible before, but it is so easy now, and the results are believable with maximum control. These new high MP cameras along with this function will revolutionize landscape and architectural photography. Very exciting!


----------



## Jim Saunders (May 16, 2015)

The color difference comes from the difference between the jpg in the pop-up and the png in the thumbnail in the thread; I don't have the exact answer on how to fix it off the top of my head but that is the origin of the difference.

Jim

Great show btw.


----------



## Eldar (May 16, 2015)

The only way I know to get the same view in the thumbnail, as in the picture, is when using sRGB for export from LR. AdobeRGB or ProPhoto RGB gives rather weird colours.


----------



## vzano (Jul 10, 2015)

i am very happy about the build-in HDR function in Lightroom CC/6. i have tried HDR in photoshop and i dont get it to work, it looks horrible in photoshop but adobe made it easy and amazing in the new lightroom.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 10, 2015)

jaayres20 said:


> Not a big time HDR guy, but the new HDR merge in Lightroom CC is really nice and works exactly better than anything I have used in the past. It basically takes a bunch of RAW files and makes a new raw file with all the tonal range you would ever need. No photoshop needed. I did this quick test this morning and liked the results. Because I was in a hurry I had to do it hand held and used a high shutter speed 1/250 at f/5. I just went through ISO 50, 100, 200, 400, 800, 1600, 3200, and 6400 so the IQ is not as good as it could have been, but it still turned out great. Can't wait until I can used it with the 5DSr and a tripod. For some reason it looks terrible until you click on the image.


NICE!


----------

